# Testing for 4th Gup Saturday



## Lynne (Aug 26, 2008)

Wasn't it yesterday that my daughter brought me to buddy week at the dojang?!!!  May 2007.  Wow.  And I'll be testing for 4th gup this Saturday. I'm confident of my material, but there are a lot of chances to mess up - especially with combinations/terminology.  I know the Korean but it's still not hard to freeze or put the wrong foot forward, especially for me, Mrs. Lack of Coordination/easy mind to boggle.

If I pass Saturday and pass my spotlights (monthly quizzes), I'll be testing for 3rd gup, red belt, in November.  That's crazy to me.  I'll be an advanced student.  

I'll always feel like a beginner but I think that's a good thing.  And I can't imagine getting bored with MA anytime soon.

My daughter has her first red belt mid-term Wednesday (quiz every other month).  She makes me nervous.  She has to know the 8 key concepts in Korean.  I'll guess she'll wait until Wednesday to learn them!


----------



## jkembry (Aug 26, 2008)

Lynne,

Good Luck!  I am sure you will do well.


----------



## agemechanic03 (Aug 26, 2008)

Congrats Lynne and Best of Luck to you and your daughter too! And don't worry, ALL of us mess up with wrong stances from time to time.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 26, 2008)

jkembry said:


> Lynne,
> 
> Good Luck! I am sure you will do well.


 Thank you


----------



## Lynne (Aug 26, 2008)

agemechanic03 said:


> Congrats Lynne and Best of Luck to you and your daughter too! And don't worry, ALL of us mess up with wrong stances from time to time.


Keeps us humble, right?  And thank you.


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 26, 2008)

Good luck, Lynne.  It is weird, I remember when you first came here how nervous and unsure you were.  It looks like you're doing AWESOME!  Good job!  You have a lot to be proud of!


----------



## JoelD (Aug 26, 2008)

Good luck!! I'll also be testing on Saturday, but for 3rd gup. I'm confident on everything but am a little nervous about my break... a jumping roundhouse... not my strongest kick.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 26, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> Good luck, Lynne. It is weird, I remember when you first came here how nervous and unsure you were. It looks like you're doing AWESOME! Good job! You have a lot to be proud of!


 Thanks, Craig, for your support.  I am still nervous and could use a little more confidence.  Maybe that will come with time.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 26, 2008)

JoelD said:


> Good luck!! I'll also be testing on Saturday, but for 3rd gup. I'm confident on everything but am a little nervous about my break... a jumping roundhouse... not my strongest kick.


 Good luck to you, Joel!  We do the spin kick for 3rd gup. That's our first difficult kick.  Honestly, not everyone passes that part of the test and has to retest the kick during class.  Usually, people have the mechanics down but not the power/speed.

I'm doing the jump front kick (edan ahp chagi) for my test.  That should be fairly easy.  Unless I have a really crappy board...and that does happen from time-to-time to people.

The jumping roundhouse kick sounds tough.  I haven't been required to break any board with the roundhouse kick yet.  I suppose you are doing it with the fake?  Are you going to use the top of your foot or the ball of your foot to break?


----------



## JoelD (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks alot!. To be honest i would much rather do a long spinning kick... lol.

Actually there is no fake and i am supposed to use the ball of my foot.

our breaks are in this order...

7th gup - Ahp Cha Nut Gi (front kick) 
6th gup - Yup Podo Cha Gi (side kick) - my son perfomring it - 



5th gup - Dwi Cha Gi (back kick)
4th gup - Ee Dan Yup Podo Cha Gi (flying side kick) - me performing it for a demo - 



3rd gup - Ee Dan Dollyo Cha Gi (jumping roundhouse)
2nd gup - Dwi Hu Ri Gi (long spinning kick)
1st gup - Yup Hu Ri Gi (hook kick)
1st Dan - Ee Dan Dwi Cha Gi (jumping back kick) -  one of our 1st dan candidates doing it at his dan test - 



2nd Dan - Ssang Bahl Ahp Cha Nut Gi (jump double front kick) - one of our 2nd Dans doing it at a demo - 



3rd Dan - Lo Hai w\break. (Form with a break in the middle) - one of our 3rd dan candidate performing it as the dan testing - 



4th dan and higher - the testing board decides. At this level all tests are an 8 day affair that is by invitation only.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 26, 2008)

JoelD said:


> Thanks alot!. To be honest i would much rather do a long spinning kick... lol.
> 
> Actually there is no fake and i am supposed to use the ball of my foot.
> 
> ...


 No fake.  That will be a lot harder than with a fake for sure.  At my level, we've only done the jump roundhouse without the fake a few times.  That blows my mind to think about jumping and turning 180 degrees and hitting the board with the ball of the foot.  To be honest, I used the ball of my foot for the roundhouse the first time the other night - my partner was holding two of the small focus pads and the instructor told me to use the ball of my foot instead of the top of my foot.  It certainly hurt a lot less.

Your 6 year old was awesome.  He seemed very confident and very strong. 

Your flying sidekick was great as well.  You certainly have lots of control and good form.  I am not confident enough to jump over someone like that.  We've done bunny hops over people, lol.

I enjoyed watching the other videos.  Was the Sam Dan performing Pyung Ahn O Dan?  I recognized the move where the hands circle with one hand chopping back and one blocking/chopping down.  I've done the move once in Chil Sung Il Ro Hyung and see it's in my next form, Pyung Ahn O Dan.

Curious and not trying to be negative, but if you don't break the board during the test, do you keep trying in class until you do break it?  You seem to be strong and controlled, so I am sure you will break the board though.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 26, 2008)

Lynne you will do fine and remember every single person gets nervous before a test. I get nervous and been in the Arts for over forty years. Best of skill no luck needed.


----------



## JoelD (Aug 26, 2008)

The form that the Sam Dan was performing is called Lo Hai... i believe, like the Pyung Ahns its a shotokan form that was incorporated into our style with more emphasis on the hip motion (among a few other changes, im sure).

If i dont make the break at the actual test, yes, ill get to keep trying in class until i succeed.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 26, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Lynne you will do fine and remember every single person gets nervous before a test. I get nervous and been in the Arts for over forty years. Best of skill no luck needed.


 Thank you, Terry.  I think I might worry if I weren't nervous.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 26, 2008)

JoelD said:


> The form that the Sam Dan was performing is called Lo Hai... i believe, like the Pyung Ahns its a shotokan form that was incorporated into our style with more emphasis on the hip motion (among a few other changes, im sure).
> 
> If i dont make the break at the actual test, yes, ill get to keep trying in class until i succeed.


 Oh, ok - Lo Hai.

Cheers to your red belt, upward and onward!


----------



## JWLuiza (Aug 26, 2008)

JoelD said:


> The form that the Sam Dan was performing is called Lo Hai... i believe, like the Pyung Ahns its a shotokan form that was incorporated into our style with more emphasis on the hip motion (among a few other changes, im sure).
> 
> If i dont make the break at the actual test, yes, ill get to keep trying in class until i succeed.



Hi Joel, Lo Hai is NOT a Shotokan form. Meikyo is Funakoshi's take on the Rohai family of forms. There is an okinawan version of Rohai that looks most similar to the TSD/SBD Lo Hai.

Just an FYI. Thanks for the videos.


----------



## claireg31 (Aug 26, 2008)

oh Lynne,
good luck for saturday, i'll be thinking of you.

i don't think anyone ever gets used to testing, all i can say is that i'm glad i'm now a black belt and my next testing is around 18 months away at the moment!

remember to breathe, relax and try not to over think, i'm terrible for doing that myself, and remember to enjoy yourself, you enjoy being a practioner of Tang Soo Do, this is why you are at this stage!

good luck to you both

claire


----------



## Lynne (Aug 26, 2008)

claireg31 said:


> oh Lynne,
> good luck for saturday, i'll be thinking of you.
> 
> i don't think anyone ever gets used to testing, all i can say is that i'm glad i'm now a black belt and my next testing is around 18 months away at the moment!
> ...


 
Thank you for the well wishes, Claire 

So, you're next testing is 18 months away?  Is that recertification or is that E Dan? At any rate, lots of hard work I'm sure.

Funny about the breathing - Master R is always after me to breathe.  Recently, he told me to not think so much, lol.  He said, "Analysis leads to paralysis."


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 26, 2008)

I wouldn't worry AT ALL.  usually if you don't break on the first shot, you'll get a few chances on the night of the break and MOST schools will just let you re do the break at a later date.  It usually isn't a MAJOR infraction if you don't break on the test day.


----------



## claireg31 (Aug 26, 2008)

Lynne said:


> Thank you for the well wishes, Claire
> 
> So, you're next testing is 18 months away? Is that recertification or is that E Dan? At any rate, lots of hard work I'm sure.
> 
> Funny about the breathing - Master R is always after me to breathe. Recently, he told me to not think so much, lol. He said, "Analysis leads to paralysis."


 
it is indeed for E Dan, i'm learning everything all at once at the moment and its making my brain ache, its always nice when we go through all the other colour belt forms, stuff i know already!

you'll be fine, lots of very good advice for you!

claire


----------



## cdunn (Aug 26, 2008)

I did the running jump roundhouse for my 1st gup test. Didn't manage to get my toes back far enough, and broke with the pad of my big toe. That hurt.

We get to pick our own three station break for the 1st Dan test, instructors pick the number of boards, with the guidelines to do at least 2 kicks. I'll be doing yuk jin kong kyuk ("short punch" from Pyung Ahn 5) , yup cha gi, and e dan doll ryu dwi chagi(running jump spinning back kick).

It'll be fun.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 26, 2008)

cdunn said:


> I did the running jump roundhouse for my 1st gup test. Didn't manage to get my toes back far enough, and broke with the pad of my big toe. That hurt.
> 
> We get to pick our own three station break for the 1st Dan test, instructors pick the number of boards, with the guidelines to do at least 2 kicks. I'll be doing yuk jin kong kyuk ("short punch" from Pyung Ahn 5) , yup cha gi, and e dan doll ryu dwi chagi(running jump spinning back kick).
> 
> It'll be fun.


 When do you test, Chris?  Good luck (or good skills as Terry says) to you.  I wonder how many boards you'll have to break with the sidekick?  Three? Four?  I'm sure it will be a nice challenge!


----------



## Master Ken (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Lynn,

Best of luck for Saturday, I'm sure you'll do well.

Pil Seung

Ken


----------



## Lynne (Aug 27, 2008)

Master Ken said:


> Hi Lynn,
> 
> Best of luck for Saturday, I'm sure you'll do well.
> 
> ...


 Thank you, Master Ken!


----------



## Kwanjang (Aug 27, 2008)

Good Luck- Just remember what your instructor has told you and you will do fine!

_Live Long and Prosper_


----------



## Lynne (Aug 27, 2008)

Kwanjang said:


> Good Luck- Just remember what your instructor has told you and you will do fine!
> 
> _Live Long and Prosper_


 Thank you very much for the well wishes


----------



## Lynne (Aug 27, 2008)

My daughter passed her midterm tonight.  I'm quite proud of her - her form was very good - Pasai Sol.  The class did several combinations, 4 sleeve grips, but only 4 of the 9 foot combinations.  So, I guess they got off a little easy tonight.  There weren't any terminology, history, or philisophical questions or recitation of concepts/creeds, etc.

The workout was easy as well - no squat thrusts, machine gun kicks and so on.

The children tested along with the adults by the way.  Apparently, red belt kids and red belt adults test together.

It was nice to see everyone pass.  No tears from the little ones this time.  Or from adults for that matter!


----------



## JWLuiza (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of the TSD version of Bassai Sho (TSD Pasai So/Pal Che So). Just for some reason it doesn't jive with my aesthetics.

Does it look like this:







Or more like this with higher kicks and Fugal Soo Do instead of Shuto Uke:






Or hidden choice C) None of the above


(Not hating, just opinionated)


----------



## Lynne (Aug 28, 2008)

JWLuiza said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the TSD version of Bassai Sho (TSD Pasai So/Pal Che So). Just for some reason it doesn't jive with my aesthetics.
> 
> Does it look like this:
> 
> ...


 
Not sure, John.  I'll have my daughter take a look and let you know.  I thought the first video was closest but I'm not 100%.  On the second one, the choon bee looked like the one for Bassai Dei.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 28, 2008)

I passed this morning, Thursday   I had the option of testing this morning, this evening, or Saturday.  Since I'd drunk Starbuck's after class last night, I couldn't sleep.  Throughout the night, I kept going through all of my forms, kicks, wrist grips, hand combinations, ad nauseum.  So, I decided I might as well put an end to the agony.

Not everyone in the group was testing.  Some people were attending class - testing and class were combined.  Some of the red belts were testing along with two of us green belts. Oh my.  None of the red belts passed that I know of.  I don't know how many were actually testing.  I'm about 100% sure it was just us two green belts who passed (we were the only ones called up to receive our stripes).  Let me tell you why the red belts did not pass.  When we do stepping kick combinations or punch/strike combinations, etc., we are asked to turn at some point.  When we turn we are supposed to be in a front stance, a good one of course.  Can you believe it?  Some of the red belts did not go into a front stance after they turned.  Thank God I was in one!  Master R was not happy.  I don't blame him.  It takes only a few second of focus to go into a front stance.  It should be automatic. 

The physical workout was light - just jumping jacks, stomach crunches and leg raises interspersed throughout the testing.  I got there early and did laps, stretching, and my forms so I was warmed up.  What a huge difference that makes.

Combinations were not difficult for me this time. They were fairly easy I thought or else I was so tired that I was more relaxed than usual, lol.

I was disappointed I didn't get to do my wrist grips or hand combinations.  You know how it is - you study and want to show what you know.  I can be sure that Master R knows that I know my stuff or I wouldn't have passed.

We did Gi Cho Hyung Il Bu form through our highest form; in my case that was Pyung Ahn Sa Dan.  I enjoyed the forms.  I lost my balance once on my sidekick in the Pyung Ahn Sa Dan which is usual for me.  My balance is greatly improved though.  Master R told the class to slow down  with the forms.  I noticed it was the white and orange belts who were zooming too fast and they weren't even testing.

Now the humbling/embarrassing part.  It took me 5 tries to break the board with a jump front kick.  Two gentleman were holding the board and I kept pushing them back when I struck the board.  Bad technique.  I was pushing instead of snapping.  Master R said, "Last kick."  KIHAP! and I broke it.  Sheesh.  It took him to tell me "last kick" before I could focus on snapping? Ah. Bah. Onward to new material tonight, Pyung Ahn O Dan, etc., etc.


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 28, 2008)

AWESOME!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lynne (Aug 28, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> AWESOME!!! Congratulations!!!


 Thank you, Mr. Buzzy


----------



## JWLuiza (Aug 28, 2008)

YAY.

Between Sa Dan and O Dan, you've covered most of the material for Bassai Dai  Onward and upward!


----------



## Lynne (Aug 28, 2008)

JWLuiza said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the TSD version of Bassai Sho (TSD Pasai So/Pal Che So). Just for some reason it doesn't jive with my aesthetics.
> 
> Does it look like this:
> 
> ...


 Hi JW,

My daughter just viewed the two videos and our Bassai Dei is very similar to the first one.  The differences are that we do preparations and they are not preparing!  Ours is more intricate because of the preparations.  The second video wasn't similar to either of our Bassai forms.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 28, 2008)

JWLuiza said:


> YAY.
> 
> Between Sa Dan and O Dan, you've covered most of the material for Bassai Dai  Onward and upward!


 I learned almost half of Pyung Ahn O Dan tonight.  Looks like a cool form.  I struggled a bit going up the I and turning with the outside/inside block and defensive  pakasoanero, hand slap, head grab + low block.  Not sure of foot placement with the previous...or just overwhelmed between testing today and a challenging class tonight!

Anyway, I'll be working on it.  We have the school DVD


----------



## JWLuiza (Aug 28, 2008)

Lynne said:


> Hi JW,
> 
> My daughter just viewed the two videos and our Bassai Dei is very similar to the first one.  The differences are that we do preparations and they are not preparing!  Ours is more intricate because of the preparations.  The second video wasn't similar to either of our Bassai forms.



While mechanically they are different... they are the same. In fact, the TSD version came from this. Take a closer look, see where the TSD comes in in the interpretations.

Does your school have any videos out on youtube?


----------



## Lynne (Aug 29, 2008)

JWLuiza said:


> While mechanically they are different... they are the same. In fact, the TSD version came from this. Take a closer look, see where the TSD comes in in the interpretations.
> 
> Does your school have any videos out on youtube?


 
We'll take another look. It should be interesting.

No, we don't have any videos out on youtube.  (Unless there are individual members who have videos up.)


----------



## JoelD (Aug 29, 2008)

Congrats, Lynne.

ps: thats the first time ive seen the 10 articles of faith where #8 says "KILL" only in justice and with honor. Ours is "Face combat" only in justice and with honor. Otherwise the 10 articles and 8 key concepts are identical.... hmm.
Perhaps its a translation thing...


----------



## Lynne (Aug 29, 2008)

JoelD said:


> Congrats, Lynne.
> 
> ps: thats the first time ive seen the 10 articles of faith where #8 says "KILL" only in justice and with honor. Ours is "Face combat" only in justice and with honor. Otherwise the 10 articles and 8 key concepts are identical.... hmm.
> Perhaps its a translation thing...


 
Thank you, Joel.

Yes, the "Kill" part throws me off, too.  We aren't modern day warriors.  We may have the warrior spirit, but we aren't vigilantes, lol.


----------



## cdunn (Aug 29, 2008)

Congrats on your promotion, Lynne. 



Lynne said:


> Thank you, Joel.
> 
> Yes, the "Kill" part throws me off, too. We aren't modern day warriors. We may have the warrior spirit, but we aren't vigilantes, lol.


 
This is precisely why the rejoinder is needed. Despite everything else we learn along the 'do' path, the fundamental skill set, the 'bup' or 'jutsu', we learn as martial artists is breaking people. If we need to use this skill set, we need to be aware of what it accomplishes, and be prepared to weigh the consequences of its use against the consequences of its disuse. 

My teacher has rendered the concept as 'Know the difference between good and evil'. Shorn of the killing context, it is a bit vauge. Together, though, the two have an important meaning. There are times to walk away, times to fight to restrain, times to fight to disable, and yes, rare as they are in our modern society, times to fight to kill. If you cannot develop the knowledge of when each is appropriate, you are unable to protect yourself and your loved ones at best, and an inhuman monster at worst. Thus, this command.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 30, 2008)

Just letting everyone know I passed.  I tested on Thursday instead.  All the gory details are above.

It took me 5 tries to break the board with the jump front kick because of poor technique - I was pushing instead of snapping.  When Master R said, "Last kick," those were the magic words. I kihapped and KAPOW.  Imagine that, lol!

I'm off to watch my classmates test this morning.  I hope they do well.  I think it's a rather large group testing.


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 30, 2008)

Congrats to you for passing your test!


----------



## Brian King (Aug 30, 2008)

good job!!!!

Regards
Brian King


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats! 

The thing you gotta remember about board breaking is not to think about it...just go through the board. If you hold yourself back, you end up with sore hands/feet. I remember when I had to do that break, and realizing that hey, I physically can't pull back my toes to kick with the ball of my foot...well, so I just went for it and broke the board with my toes (and luckily didn't break my toes)  

Tang Soo!


----------



## Lynne (Aug 31, 2008)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> Congrats!
> 
> The thing you gotta remember about board breaking is not to think about it...just go through the board. If you hold yourself back, you end up with sore hands/feet. I remember when I had to do that break, and realizing that hey, I physically can't pull back my toes to kick with the ball of my foot...well, so I just went for it and broke the board with my toes (and luckily didn't break my toes)
> 
> Tang Soo!


 
I've heard of the lone rangers breaking the board with their toes.  They are, ummm, legendary.  Glad you didn't break your toes.  My big toe was sore so I know that my toe struck the board at least once.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats again Lynne, youll be a Cho dan before you know it.



> It took me 5 tries to break the board with the jump front kick because of poor technique - I was pushing instead of snapping. When Master R said, "Last kick," those were the magic words. I kihapped and KAPOW. Imagine that, lol!



I did the exact same thing recently, not snapping enough. I should know better but i let my breaking tech get a bit rusty.


----------



## astrobiologist (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations on your test!

We just tested 12 of our children and 2 of our adults this past Friday...  

One of my students who has been in for my advanced classes more often than anyone else was promoted to Cho Dan Bo.  I was very proud of her.  Of course, I have a very good idea of what things I need to work on with her now.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats Lynne keep up the good work.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 1, 2008)

astrobiologist said:


> Congratulations on your test!
> 
> We just tested 12 of our children and 2 of our adults this past Friday...
> 
> One of my students who has been in for my advanced classes more often than anyone else was promoted to Cho Dan Bo. I was very proud of her. Of course, I have a very good idea of what things I need to work on with her now.


 Congratulations to you and your students.  You must be very proud.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 1, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Congrats Lynne keep up the good work.


 Thank you, Terry.  I'm so glad I broke the board because if I hadn't, I would have had to wait another month and then retest on everything.

I was under the mistaken impression that I could break the board in class if I failed to break it during the test.  That's only for red belt breaks (breaking in class).  Phew!


----------



## astrobiologist (Sep 1, 2008)

Lynne said:


> Congratulations to you and your students. You must be very proud.


 
Thank you, I am.  I'm sure your instructors are very proud of you as well.

One of the most satisfying things about teaching is knowing that your students are getting it.  Seeing a student progress is just awesome!


----------

